
China seeks productivity salvation in robots - ph0rque
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/3/ebe588d2-1b4e-11e5-8201-cbdb03d71480.html#axzz3iWFzlN47
======
dynomight
It seems demented that a government would give incentives to business to
automate. I find I fear a plan, if any, for the displaced workers that are
unable to adjust.

